# NEED HELP FAST!!!!



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

My smallest P got attacked, They got him GOOD. They bit his bottom side and took a good chunk out, i hope it's cureable. I can see inside of his belly, but not sure if he can even eat and hold it it. He has made it over 24 hours now and goed for food and swims, but he hides more and stays up top sometimes. He seems happy yet scared.

View attachment 41085


View attachment 41086


View attachment 41091

sorry for the quality had to hold the little tank and camera.

I did treat the tank with melafix and some salt , to help is there anything else i can do for him???


----------



## mshaughnessy (Sep 22, 2003)

doesn't look too hapoy to me!. That thing looks like it is done for. Don't really know how you would help it, especially if you can see its guts. I guess keep the other fish fed and keep the water clean....


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

ya he looks like he's going to die, sorry dude

if he survives tonight, treat him with some melafix and pray


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

if that thing survives it would be a p-fury miracle.
im hopin for ya.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Just keep it up with the salt and melafix, and pray... best of luck man. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

I will continue the treatments as i can. Today he is still active and swimming, but i havn't seen him eat still. It's a pretty bad injury and of cousre being the runt of his group he is my favorite. He is half the size of my biggest P. When i got them i couldn't leave just one at the LFS, so i brought all 5 home since they had already lived together and knew each other so well. I will be keeping a close eye on him this weekend as i am off all weekend. I will update with pics as i see progress or if anyhting gets worse. I know Goldfish are bad but i put in 2 dozen of them last night to keep the others occupied and so they leave my smallest alone. I hope he makes it thru this, if so i am very lucky.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

keep up hope. i have seen so many Ps pull through in times where it seemed impossible.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

firepisser8104 said:


> I know Goldfish are bad but i put in 2 dozen of them last night to keep the others occupied and so they leave my smallest alone.
> [snapback]803384[/snapback]​


Is he in the same tank as them?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

woah, well hes been alive for a while, just keep hopeing he stays that way... if i were you, id turn the lights off and throw a towel over the tank to make it stress free, and id bump the temp to 82*


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

the temp is at 83* constant, and yes he is in with the other 4 and the goldfish, they all seem to be getting along today, and he's swimming a little more, doesn't seem to faze him, i am just worried that he can keep food in him. Literally


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Might want to get him into a hospital tank, like a small 10 gal or something with a $5 heather and $10 filter if you can, because the others might see that as weakness and could attack him again. And medicating healthy P's might not be too good for them.

He most likely can keep food in him. If he couldn't, he'd most likely be dead now if you'd recently fed him and he'd have lost food you might have noticed. Looks like he could live/heal. But best of luck, bro, hope he heals up soon


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

OUCH!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> Might want to get him into a hospital tank, like a small 10 gal or something with a $5 heather and $10 filter if you can, because the others might see that as weakness and could attack him again. And medicating healthy P's might not be too good for them.
> 
> He most likely can keep food in him. If he couldn't, he'd most likely be dead now if you'd recently fed him and he'd have lost food you might have noticed. Looks like he could live/heal. But best of luck, bro, hope he heals up soon
> 
> ...


Agreed!!

He is very vunerable at the moment and I think if he has any chance of survival it is on his own with salt treatment. And like mentioned above nothing else to worry about. Towel over tank maybe good!


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

i have two ten gallon tanks set up, i will have to gat a heater for the non saltwater one, so he can be alone for a bit, i have feeder in it so will have food, i would just put him in it but the temp is a 10 degree diff.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

im sorry for your fish i had one like that he didnt make it he got worst ,so i took him out put him in a plastic bag and put him in the frezzer i didnt want him to suffer no more i think thats the best way to put him to rest ,,i hope he pulls threw


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

Well he is in a hospital tank tonight, all by himself and about 4 guppies and 3 danios, I will be keeping a close eye on him, my other p's look distraught to not have him in there with them. "small fry" (his name) doesn't look happy to be in a 10 after having the 55g to roam. I will keep everyone up to date as he tries to recover from this horrible accident he encounterd. More pics coming soon.......


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

OK i had to take him out of the 10g, he was very unhappy, but he did eat!!!! and thankfully it stayed inside if him. And he pooped, i took him out and took a closer look and they did tear off the end of his poop shute, but he can keep food down and he is able to eat. It didn't look like the damage was too terribly bad, mostly body damage, i think he will be better off with the others and less lonely, he seems happy and is swimming around in the current again. In the 10g all he did was sit at the bottom and actually let me "pet" him and wouldn't budge. No i reach in the big tank and they all take off and hide from my hand. (if only that would stay like that forever LOL) i will still monitor him and keep a close eye, but i would rather have him happy and die having fun then lonely in a 10g tank by himself. Anybody agree with my decision???


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Understood, good luck.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

firepisser8104 said:


> OK i had to take him out of the 10g, he was very unhappy, but he did eat!!!! and thankfully it stayed inside if him. And he pooped, i took him out and took a closer look and they did tear off the end of his poop shute, but he can keep food down and he is able to eat. It didn't look like the damage was too terribly bad, mostly body damage, i think he will be better off with the others and less lonely, he seems happy and is swimming around in the current again. In the 10g all he did was sit at the bottom and actually let me "pet" him and wouldn't budge. No i reach in the big tank and they all take off and hide from my hand. (if only that would stay like that forever LOL) i will still monitor him and keep a close eye, but i would rather have him happy and die having fun then lonely in a 10g tank by himself. Anybody agree with my decision???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you want him to have a better chance at survival, he would have been better off in the 10g for a little while. you could powerfeed him in that tank and make sure he got enough food since he was the runt, and he would also be guaranteed survival from future predation till he was healed and could be put back with the others. when piranhas sense weakness, they will kill that fish. a wounded piranha is no exception. i'm not saying he won't survive with the others.. i'm telling you that the chances of him getting attacked a second time around are very high.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I say back tot he 10g and leave him there till he heals.


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

*******UPDATE********
He is doing better today, i put in two pieces of shrimp last night and they ate both pieces and i even made sure that the smallest got some too. He is happyilly swimming around and with the others, I think he will pull through tis pretty good. I guess these guys tolerance of pain is pretty good, and just goes to show their awsome survival rate.


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

******UPDATE#2*********

He has regrown his lower fins and is starting to grow back the missing flesh!!! he is getting nice and fat as he is way more aggressive now and doesn't let the others pick on him. He is gonna recover fully from it!!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Congrats, that's good to hear!


----------

